# Mac OS X and main page problems



## seankreynolds (Sep 29, 2004)

I use the Stealth theme. For the past month or so, the News Archive section of the left colum of the ENworld main page has been messed up ... I'm seeing the raw code of some of the news items. Because the code is strung together without any spaces, it means the left-hand column is forged to be really big (1/2 to 2/3 of the window).

I'm running Mac OS X (10.3.5, but I was having the same problem on 10.2) and this happens in all three browsers I've tried (Mozilla, Explorer, and the default Safari).

This happens no matter which theme I choose (except Electric Blue and Sky, as for some reason those two don't list individual news items, just links to the news page for that day).

Any ideas? Here's  sample text from that column so you can see what I'm talking about (though I suspect the boards will turn it into working code...):

Edit: I tried it and the boards made it work. I made a quick page on my site of what the text looks like (it's just a cut and paste from the ENworld main page):

http://www.seankreynolds.com/enworldbug.html


----------



## Bavix (Sep 29, 2004)

*No Clue*

Hey Sean,

I'm using almost the exact same configuration as you are (Mac OS X.3.5, Safari, etc) and I'm definitely not having the same problem. By that, I would guess that it's just a setting that's turned on or off and not the OS itself. Try dumping your cache and reloading the page. If that doesn't help, I'm stumped.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm using mac OS X 3.5, and Safari - no problems here, as well.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 29, 2004)

I use 10.2 and safari and also have no problems.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll look into this in detail over the weekend Sean once I get back home.  In the meanwhile could you please post a screen capture of what it's doing (In Windows it's Ctrl-PrntSc, on a Mac I think the equivalent is Apple-PrntSc).


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 30, 2004)

Screencaps on a Mac are Cmd-Shift-3 (or Cmd-Shift-4 if you want to have the crosshairs come up so you can select what part of the screen you want).

Safari and IE work fine for me on the Mac, but I'm also on X.2.8.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2004)

Running 10.3.5 and Safari and I don't have this problem either. Don't know what's going on Sean...

Edit: I use Stealth also, btw.


----------



## seankreynolds (Oct 1, 2004)

OK, it seems to be a problem with my account, not my OS or browser, as it happens on all three of my browsers but _only when I'm logged in_. If I log out, it stops doing it.

This is what it looks like:

http://www.seankreynolds.com/enworld.gif 

I created a new login ... problem doesn't occur when I log in as that. Is there anything in my account options (other than the themes, as this problem happens on all of the themes) that would alter how I view the front page?

Could this in some way be tied to my community supporter account? This did start at about the same time I bought a CS account....

Edit: If we can't get this fixed, it may not be a problem ... I used the "collapse" button to collapse that section and it makes the News Archive section collapse down, and that means the kooky-code (which you can see in the linked pic, above) goes away and that column is no longe taking up half the window. Still, I'd like to know WHY it's doing this....


----------



## Berandor (Oct 1, 2004)

Did you, by any chance, brag about your big-ass monitor?

If so, maybe Morrus wanted the news page to fit your screen.


----------



## seankreynolds (Oct 1, 2004)

Nope, no bragging, I normally use a laptop. 

But I wouldn't put it past that pesky Morrus .... ::shakes fist in the air::


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2004)

I actually sent in an elite team of EN World saboteurs and replaced Sean's internet with another one which is almost identical - but not quite!

You should see some of the fake news I've been feeding him.  Get this - he thinks there's a presidential election in the US this year!  What a fantastic hoaxer I am!


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok, I'll be looking into this now (I'm home).  At first glance it appears that the news digest module isn't parsing correctly - but why Sean and no one else I dunno...


----------

